# Seeking Bloomington, Indiana Game



## Carpe DM (Mar 19, 2005)

Welp, we're moving to Bloomington, Indiana.  If anyone there has a good game going, I'd appreciate an email.  I'm at jatfairfield -at- yahoo -dot- com.  I've got 15 years experience as a gamer and GM, and am happy to play or run.  I tend to enjoy mature, intellectually challenging games most.

best,

Carpe


----------



## scout989 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, I'm in Indianapolis.  I've got another friend who plays D&D as well; we're currently in the same game group, but we've been talking about trying to form another group as well, since ours only meets every other week.  If you're interested in being a part of this, we can talk more- post here again or email me, frid_harry7@msn.com.


----------



## Carpe DM (Apr 16, 2005)

Heya.  I might be interested -- where would you envision getting together? 

Also, any other Bloomington folks, please raise your hands.


----------

